# WC cichlids



## burkies_leafs (Aug 20, 2010)

Im in london ontario canada and im looking for an honest well known collector or exporter that can help me in my quest for WC african cichlids, *** recently been duped by a breeder trying to pass off F1 fry as WC please HELP


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Why do you need WC instead of F1s? If you have a legitimate reason, folks are more likely to help you. If all you want is the bragging rights, the help might be hard to find.

I used to live in Ontario and I know who the importers are that are trustworthy and the ones that aren't. I'll warn you... the good ones and the bad ones look and sound the same! I know who I trusted, and I'll offer a second warning... the honest ones make mistakes! I've seen them get muddled on a large order and got a couple of fish mixed up. The difference is that the honest ones will make things right if given a chance.


----------



## burkies_leafs (Aug 20, 2010)

Im not looking for bragging rights I'm just looking for the genuine article. *** 6 60 gallons I'd like to put to good use. *** bred cichlasoma nicaraguense but my prize pair finally passed on, now I'm looking for another challenge with either frontosa or Labidochromis caeruleus or even both.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

It's my understanding that L. caeruleus is difficult to obtain wild caught, that's a very common "tank raised" species. Something to consider before you look to hard for those!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

you know that wc's can cost well over $20 each, as a low end price

you can find F1's (the offspring of wc's) for less than half that, and I consider those "the genuine article" and usually a lot better fish to keep, aren't as shy and don't come with parasites as often as wc's can. not to mention less likely to get or feel like you're getting ripped off

not being born in the lakes doesn't make them fake african cichlids


----------



## burkies_leafs (Aug 20, 2010)

yup that's what I've been hearing as well, but will be well worth the wait, A few people have contacted me about WC L. caeruleus, but like I said before people can claim whatever they like. My nicaraguense came with the customs papers so I had no problem with sales as people that did their research knew what to ask for, seems the authenticity of WC cichlids is hard to ascertain without a governing body, so I'd rather deal with a collector rather than a breeder as breeders are difficult to separate from their WC.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

genuine wild caught yellow labs?

You are asking to be ripped off IMHO. I was living in Ontario just 2 years ago and went shopping for exactly that... wild caught yellow labs. I found one single verifiable source but about 50 dubious claims of same. Some "wc" were nothing more than locally bred all-yellow lab hybrids.

Papers are just plain silly... it takes nothing to photocopy and attach the paperwork to some junk fish.

In Ontario, I would definitely be trying to hunt down F1 or F2 yellow labs. If I were a betting man, I'd put my money on an F1 being the genuine article over a "wild caught" claimed fish.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

The minimum order from a collector will run you about 7 grand all in for Africans. I've never spoken with an exporter that will ship fewer than 10 boxes. And between Africa and Canada there is usually some DOAs that you'll never make the credit back on unless you purchase another 10 boxes. That being said there are some decent importers here that I would deal with, but unless you're breeding Trophs or Fronts I don't really see the reason for WC fish.


----------



## burkies_leafs (Aug 20, 2010)

there's an exporter that operates out of Cameroon that will ship 7 boxes for $1100 so I'm working on a pool with some locals, that's only from Tanganyika though I have the pdf price list if anyone is interested just pm me i"ll email it to you. 8'' frontosa male for 5 bucks lol, although I've no need for 7 boxes. They don't work at Malawi either so I'm thinking about another overnighter to Africa, although I never made it to the lakes my last trip, the locals are more hospitable. May very well have to go myself and yeah the WC labs are very rare but I want to start up on frontosa as soon as I can. below is the exporter info

SEAFOREX S.A.R.L
34 Bota Rd, Ngwini Str
P.O.Box 342
South West Province, Limbe

CAMEROON.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

If the exporter is in Cameroon, then you're probably in for pond raised fish. I'd be interested in any of the lepidophages if they show up on the list.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*burkies_leafs*
you haven't even googled that "exporter" have you?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Darkside*
he'd be very very fortunate to get pond raised fish... :lol: 
He might get a couple of visits from the Fish and wildlife officials as well! opcorn: 
if he got fish at all that is...

*burkies_leafs*, I think you need to really REALLY analyze what it is that you want out of this attempt to get wild caught Frontosa and WC yellow labs and then you need to ask folks here on cichlid-forum.com what their recommendations are to go about accomplishing those goals. 
I hope that helps! :thumb:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

not sure if they can ship to canada or not but they just got some wc tangs in

http://www.selas.us/portal/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=2605
http://www.cichlidsandherps.net/


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

man i did it again, what is wrong with me lately


----------



## burkies_leafs (Aug 20, 2010)

All I want is WC for my tanks in the basement, 15 years ago this wouldn't have been a problem. And working in the zoology department at UWO clears up a lot of red tape on importing wildlife. from the age of 7 I was breeding convicts, angels etc, when I started to travel for school the tanks had to be emptied. Now I'm settled in a house have a lot of room and would like to get into some of the rarer species. I'm going to B.C monday to see a 8'' front WC the guys at riftzone.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*burkies_leafs*
you might have missed my point about that "exporter"... I really suggest you google him.

You'll enjoy the trip to Riftzone. I think you'll be pleased at the quality of the adult Frontosa you'll see and be able to bring back for breeding. :thumb:


----------



## burkies_leafs (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes i googled them, they seem legit, but not to forget this is CAMEROON they told me no pond breeding goes on there but I know exactly what that means.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You can get good F1 Labs around, and if you PM me, I can suggest where to look for some wild fronts. Lots have been brought in.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

burkies_leafs said:


> Yes i googled them, they seem legit, but not to forget this is CAMEROON they told me no pond breeding goes on there but I know exactly what that means.


"Currently we collect and Export, Dried West African sea cucumbers, Dried seahorses, Lobsters (West Coast Rock lobsters), Dried & Frozen Shark fins, Tortoise carapace, Pangolin scales, Atlantic mackerel, Elephants & Rhinoceros ivory with CITES tags and Codes thus confirming to its authencity and genuity."

That's who you would do business with? opcorn:


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Just look at google maps--Cameroon has how many miles on Lake Tang's coastline? It could possibly be more expensive to transport your WC's to Cameroon than to North America directly.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Ever since the CRLCA went under most fish come into Canada via Germany or the US. If you're looking for quality fish and don't mind footing the bill you should try some of the German importers, the majority of them speak English.


----------

